# Prewar Schwinn OG paint, rider



## DonChristie

Disclaimer: Some of you may remember this bike when I first got it. She was badged a Latonia by Boren bicycle co. With a Colson sprocket. I have since put a nice Packard badge and a Sweetheart sprocket. I also added crossbars.

nice original paint prewar straightbar Schwinn with ND hubs, Delta light and can, Meteor pedals, Johns tires, AS neck, beautiful original sliding rail seat with tabs, glass Red reflector, 11 tooth rear cogand a great registration tag from Little Rock Ark. She has been cleaned, greased and rides great!
Shipping will be through bikeflights and the actual cost plus packaging matl. (About $20)
Payment is Paypal or discuss an alternate with me first. Local pickup in Waxhaw, NC is ok.
I will include the original Latonia badge to the winner.
Thanks, Don


----------



## buickmike

The silveray bezel, she is upside down


----------



## ballooney

Will you post a pic of the serial number or send via PM if you prefer.  Thanks.


----------



## PlasticNerd

ballooney said:


> Will you post a pic of the serial number or send via PM if you prefer.  Thanks.



From the rear fender brace location it would be a late 1939 - '41.


----------



## DonChristie

SN


----------



## DonChristie

buickmike said:


> The silveray bezel, she is upside down



Oops! I did not realize they fit both ways?


----------



## DonChristie

DonChristie said:


> SN
> 
> View attachment 1723996
> 
> View attachment 1723997



Pre-cleaned pic.


----------



## Scrick67

650


----------



## DonChristie

Thank you for the generous opening bid, @Scrick67 
Respectively, ND


----------



## Scrick67

750


----------



## DonChristie

Thank you, ND


----------



## ballooney

850


----------



## Scrick67

950


----------



## DonChristie

My Trigger finger is starting to twitch!
ND


ND


----------



## Scrick67

955


----------



## DonChristie

Scrick67 said:


> 955



DEAL!


----------

